# PC can't see Garmin nuvi 2557lm



## pcguy9441

first off, is this the right forum for a GPS device?

I have a relatively new Garmin nuvi that works fine but the PC can't see it, so I can't download new maps. When I connect it it just does not show up in system or computer (win7 or win10 dual boot) there fore the Garmin app does not see it either.

The USB cord seems OK - tried 2 - since it will charge.

Do I have a bad connector on the device? I know this worked before since I did a map update when it was new plus downloaded all the data from the previous unit backup.

Running Win7 Pro/64 and Win10 on an Asus mobo.

thanks.


----------



## TerryNet

pcguy9441 said:


> first off, is this the right forum for a GPS device?


Not sure, but it seems appropriate to me.

Are you using the cable that came with the unit?


----------



## pcguy9441

Yes, same cable that came with, plus a different white one I know not where it came from, but the gozinta gozein. They both charge the device.

Is it known if charging validates connectivity of all wires/connections? My old one croaked simply because the connector in the device would not allow me to charge it. Now it's a paper weight.

I just downloaded the assumed Win10 Garmin USB driver from Garmin but the date was earlier than the July Win10 release date. Guess that's ok. April or May. That did not change anything. Looking in Dev Mgr I see no mention of "garmin".

When I acquired this unit 9 mo ago, I do not recall any hoops I had to jump thru to do this. I just connected it, ran the Garmin app, did the download, and it all worked. Now I'm starting to think you just plan on paying $90/yr to use one of these things and buy a new one every 9-12 mo. Like renting it.

It's the Garmin nuvi 2557LM


----------



## TerryNet

pcguy9441 said:


> Is it known if charging validates connectivity of all wires/connections?


I do not know, but I doubt it. That's why I asked about the original cable; thinking that maybe a substitute cable may be wired properly for charging but not for computing.

I had a Garmin nuvi for six years before giving it to my brother in law a few months ago and had no troubles with it. You've probably just been unlucky with yours.

Are you trying with Windows 7 also? I'm highly suspicious of Windows 10.


----------



## pcguy9441

Yes, booted to Win7 with same results. It's like it's just not plugged in. Just got the idea of trying it on the laptop for another sanity check.

How critical do you think the Garmin USB drivers are? I thought USB was USB and it should just see it. Not 100% sure I installed them on 7, but did on 10, but maybe not "official" Win10 drivers???

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## TerryNet

pcguy9441 said:


> How critical do you think the Garmin USB drivers are?


Probably have to have the Garmin driver installed. The Garmin application, *if* I remember correctly, installs it.


----------



## pcguy9441

Yes, booted to Win7 with same results. It's like it's just not plugged in. Just got the idea of trying it on the laptop for another sanity check.

How critical do you think the Garmin USB drivers are? I thought USB was USB and it should just see it. Not 100% sure I installed them on 7, but did on 10, but maybe not "official" Win10 drivers???

Thanks for the replies.


TerryNet said:


> Probably have to have the Garmin driver installed. The Garmin application, *if* I remember correctly, installs it.


Copy that. Will reinstall the app.
thanks.


----------

